# Haiyan Zhuang BLD solve?



## a small kitten (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01

That 1:13.08 is kind of suspicious? The guy's BLD solve was faster than his regular 3x3 solve in the Guangdong open. I'm really curious lol. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

He probably does BLD during 3x3 speed.


----------



## Squeek (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, but that would mean no memo needed and result should be faster?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm...that is interesting.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 30, 2008)

From what I have heard, that guy is just being stupid.

as in doing only BLD solves.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 30, 2008)

Squeek said:


> Yeah, but that would mean no memo needed and result should be faster?



I guess MistArts is saying that he actually does BLD, memo and all, while doing 3x3 speed.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 30, 2008)

That's obnoxious.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 30, 2008)

yes, i think he does, notice the 3 DNF's he has.


----------



## Squeek (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol that is kind of stupid I suppose, more warm up basically? Or just obnoxious too.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm, why obnoxious? He only does BLD, he doesn't even know LBL or any form of beginners methods.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's all he can do I don't think it's obnoxious. But if he's doing it just to do BLD, that's obnoxious. I think doing a BLD solve every once in a while during speed is okay, if it's just for fun. But every time? Obnoxious.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 30, 2008)

thats very weird


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm still confused. Why obnoxious? The 3x3 category is about the time taken to solve the puzzle... it doesn't mention we *need* to use our eyes.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2008)

maybe he does his bld method with his eyes open, because this would require looking ahead, and when doing bld solves, you dont need lookahead. The lookahead forces slower execution time.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 1, 2008)

I would laugh so hard if he was doing a regular 3x3 round with his blindfold and got like a lucky 50 second solve that would have been the world record.

But really... theres no reason at all that he should be doing that, not that it matters either way. If bld is the only method he knows, he can do the solve without memorization and just looking at it, with a nice inspection time. If hes doing it just to warm up for official BLD... 3x3 speedsolving rounds isnt the only place to do that. I just dont see the point of doing it EVERY time.



fazrulz said:


> maybe he does his bld method with his eyes open


Hes got a ~40% success rate in 3x3 speedsolving, so I dont think hes looking. but he did also DNF 11/12 bld solves... maybe hes just more comfortable with an extra 15 second inspection before he starts his bld.


----------



## joey (Dec 1, 2008)

Would you guys all complained if I did OH for normal speedsolves?


----------



## keyan (Dec 1, 2008)

You guys are pretty rude. No one called it stupid when a European did this a few years ago. Why mock someone that's chosen an event to specialize in? 

His BLD average is under 50 seconds. However, he does poorly in competition because of nerves. He takes speedsolve as a chance to prepare for BLD. So long as he's not causing trouble for the competition, what's wrong?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think it's obnoxious at all. You can do any type of solve you want during the normal 3x3 round. If this guy doesn't want to use a 3x3 speed method, or can't, there's no reason to force him. He isn't hurting anyone.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2008)

keyan said:


> No one called it stupid when a European did this a few years ago.


I missed that. Who was it?


----------



## VirKill (Dec 1, 2008)

It was still....unbelievable....

Someone push his limit into BLD without (maybe) knowing normal speedsolving? Or.....is it possible if he's really BLIND?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 1, 2008)

Ellis said:


> maybe hes just more comfortable with an extra 15 second inspection before he starts his bld.



He doesn't even do that.


----------



## Mockskin (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.sirlin.net/ptw-book/intermediates-guide.html


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 1, 2008)

VirKill said:


> It was still....unbelievable....
> 
> Someone push his limit into BLD without (maybe) knowing normal speedsolving? Or.....is it possible if he's really BLIND?



then how would he average under 50 seconds BLD if he can't see the cube to memo it?

I don't see anything wrong with this guy at all. If he wants to use a speedsolving event to warm up for BLD, then so what? It's not against the rules is it?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 1, 2008)

Mockskin said:


> http://www.sirlin.net/ptw-book/intermediates-guide.html


Haha, excellent article. I have a few friends that are the ultimate scrubs when I play them in any FPS.


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 1, 2008)

As a fighting game player I love Sirlins articles 



keyan said:


> His BLD average is under 50 seconds.



I'd like to see some kind of proof.


----------



## antros (Dec 1, 2008)

most of your comments is 'obnoxious', you forget: speedcubing is 4 fun!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 1, 2008)

VirKill said:


> It was still....unbelievable....
> 
> Someone push his limit into BLD without (maybe) knowing normal speedsolving? Or.....is it possible if he's really BLIND?


if he was blind he wouldn't be able to do the memo


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2008)

i think its really funny, personally. who cares what he does for 3x3 speed? as long as he is enjoying himself, and if it helps with his BLD solving, then it really doesnt matter.


----------



## pjk (Dec 1, 2008)

That is one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Best of luck to him!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 1, 2008)

lol some guy was using M2 for edges and something for corners and he was looking at it and solving it (this was at decatur open 2008) and he DNF'ed it after 2 minutes! I mean really how the hell....


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 2, 2008)

why did that guy who did the 2x2x2 BLD solve as one of his 2x2x2 solves [on youtube] get a DNF?


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not obnoxious because it's against the rules, it's obnoxious because it wastes everyone's time. If I were judging him I'd be mad that I had to sit there while he does a BLD solve which doesn't count for anything.

It's the same way that doing OH in competition is annoying if you've never practiced before and it takes you three minutes. Some of us have things to do with our lives, and it's impolite to take more time than you need on purpose.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> It's not obnoxious because it's against the rules, it's obnoxious because it wastes everyone's time. If I were judging him I'd be mad that I had to sit there while he does a BLD solve which doesn't count for anything.
> 
> It's the same way that doing OH in competition is annoying if you've never practiced before and it takes you three minutes. Some of us have things to do with our lives, and it's impolite to take more time than you need on purpose.



What happened to the encouraging and friendly nature of cubing?!?!?!

My friends have never tried OH before Drexel Open. At Drexel, the broke pbs every solve! They went from over 6 minutes down to around 2 minutes, I think it's worth it!
I don't waste people's times. He can do BLD in about 1 minute. Half of the competitors are over 30s at most competitions anyway and around 10% are over 1min, so it isn't so bad.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> It's not obnoxious because it's against the rules, it's obnoxious because it wastes everyone's time. If I were judging him I'd be mad that I had to sit there while he does a BLD solve which doesn't count for anything.
> 
> It's the same way that doing OH in competition is annoying if you've never practiced before and it takes you three minutes. Some of us have things to do with our lives, and it's impolite to take more time than you need on purpose.



I wouldn't mind. If you have so many "things to do" with your life that you aren't willing to spend 40 seconds extra watching someone's solve, you shouldn't be judging at all. What I suggest for you is: go to a competition, do your five solves, and leave immediately!

Besides, one minute is not very long at all for a speedsolve. At every competition there are a handful of people at that level, and I even judged someone once who took 3:40 or so for 3x3. What kind of judge would I be if I got mad at them because they were too slow? It's also pretty impressive in around 1 minute, especially from so close. Personally I'd find watching a very fast BLD solve to be a welcome break from the hectic atmosphere of a 3x3 speed round.


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> What happened to the encouraging and friendly nature of cubing?!?!?!



I encourage people to compete no matter what their skill or goals are.

However, if you're being slow on purpose, that's obnoxious. I have no problem with someone who takes five minutes to solve the cube, as long as they're trying their best.



fanwuq said:


> My friends have never tried OH before Drexel Open. At Drexel, the broke pbs every solve! They went from over 6 minutes down to around 2 minutes, I think it's worth it!



They could have done that at home.




fanwuq said:


> I don't waste people's times. He can do BLD in about 1 minute. Half of the competitors are over 30s at most competitions anyway and around 10% are over 1min, so it isn't so bad.



It's slower. I'd say it's rude to those competitors if anything, because he's just showing that he can memorize the cube and then do it blind in the time it takes them to solve it. 



qqwref said:


> I wouldn't mind. If you have so many "things to do" with your life that you aren't willing to spend 40 seconds extra watching someone's solve, you shouldn't be judging at all. What I suggest for you is: go to a competition, do your five solves, and leave immediately!



No, I enjoy watching cubing, and I enjoy watching people competing. But if you're bld solving during a speed competition, you're not competing, you're just messing around. To me, it's the same as getting up and going to the bathroom in the middle of the solve, or solving a 5x5x5 during a 3x3x3 round, or just staring at the timer for three minutes before starting. It's time that could be spent on other competitors without adding anything to the competition.



qqwref said:


> Besides, one minute is not very long at all for a speedsolve. At every competition there are a handful of people at that level, and I even judged someone once who took 3:40 or so for 3x3. What kind of judge would I be if I got mad at them because they were too slow?



It's not a matter of time taken, it's a matter of how hard you try. If I'm judging, it's to help other people compete, not to watch them screw around because they think they're that much better than the actual event they're supposedly competing in.


----------



## joey (Dec 2, 2008)

So when he's solving the cube.. he's not solving it as fast as he can? He's just really bad at pre-inspection.

He's probably like 20s or so (rough guesstimate) without memoing first. Not much of a difference :|


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 2, 2008)

Come on, it takes a little longer than a speed solve, big deal. If it was over 2 minutes or something then it could slow down the competition, not much though. And he is great at BLD so I think the audience and most, if not all, competitors enjoy watching his solves.


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2008)

i have to agree with ville and the rest of the people that are on this guy's side. as long as he's not doing something just to be a jerk it's fine. The guy is just trying to practice, give him a break.


----------



## Zava (Dec 2, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> why did that guy who did the 2x2x2 BLD solve as one of his 2x2x2 solves [on youtube] get a DNF?



because he reseted the timer before his judge (me) could write his time on his paper. anyway, the main judge was furious about that solve.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 9, 2009)

joey said:


> Umm, why obnoxious? He only does BLD, he doesn't even know LBL or any form of beginners methods.



You are wrong. He once did speed and he has got sub-20 avg. He just gave up speed and did BLD last year.


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can give you all an AUTHORITATIVE and COMPLETE explanation for this because he is my friend.
You must know that at the end of 2007 there's a Chinese broke the 3x3x3bld AsR. And after Kuti's punished, his score became the WR. Yeah, that's Danyang Chen, who has been the WCA Delegate for China now. Haiyan Zhuang did speed before, but one day he met Danyang Chen by chance in the metro. And then he thought it's more interesting and he could do it and break the WR. So he gave up speed and did bld. He has sub20 avg then. At first he did bld with normal 3OP method as almost all the Chinese do. But he found it impossible to break the WR. He wanted to do M2 and gave up. Finally he began freestyle. He mastered no less than 700 algorithms and practise a lot every day. He's a software developper also(seems so, I don't know exactly), that means he must be very tired every day. He once thought to give up. But he keeped up finally. Now he can do it with sub40 avg.
Yeah, he's really very nervous in competitions. In Nanjing Open 2008, he got a sub WR with only one step wrong(not the last, so it's a DNF). He did bld in speed just to relax and practise.


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2009)

Sub 40 average? Wow....


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oops. Not sub40, that's sub50.


----------



## blah (Jan 9, 2009)

Why can't he spend all that memory capacity on ZB?

We have a Chinese BLD Lofty don't we?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 9, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> In Nanjing Open 2008, he got a sub WR with only one step wrong(not the last, so it's a DNF).


What was the time?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 9, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> Oops. Not sub40, that's sub50.


Damn.


Lt-UnReaL said:


> oyyq99999 said:
> 
> 
> > In Nanjing Open 2008, he got a sub WR with only one step wrong(not the last, so it's a DNF).
> ...



I heard from Tim S. it was 44.xx


----------



## Micael (Jan 9, 2009)

oyyq99999 said:


> Oops. Not sub40, *that's sub50*.



Oh...

(message too short)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 9, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> oyyq99999 said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. Not sub40, that's sub50.
> ...



I confirm Tim S's response.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jan 9, 2009)

oh my god that is soooo cool! I got massive respect for him  hope we see him breaking WRs in future


----------



## danjon (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm Danyang Chen.
He's 44s dnf in Nanjing Open.
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/6Hi2yo5h0fE
One audience shouted at the end because he thought Haiyan Zhuang had broken WR by mistake.I had to told him go out of the venue until the end of that event
There will be a competition in Beijing next month,Can I beat him in that day


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, that's really cool! There are lots of Chinese BLD cubers!
I wish I can go to a competition in China one day.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 10, 2009)

danjon said:


> I'm Danyang Chen.
> He's 44s dnf in Nanjing Open.
> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/6Hi2yo5h0fE
> One audience shouted at the end because he thought Haiyan Zhuang had broken WR by mistake.I had to told him go out of the venue until the end of that event
> There will be a competition in Beijing next month,Can I beat him in that day



Maybe I can as well. >_>


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 10, 2009)

Me too lol. Is cubing a big thing in China? I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 11, 2009)

a small kitten said:


> Me too lol. Is cubing a big thing in China? I haven't been there in years.



It's getting there, but as of right now it's way behind in most events.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hi:I am Hai Yan zhuang from china. It is very nice to have so many friend here!*

Hi:I am Hai Yan zhuang from china. It is very nice to have so many friends here!
May be everybody here are confused with my 3*3 speed grade, why there are so many DNF. Because I use Blind method take part in the speed competition. I am very nervous during the competition. I can not stop my hand trembling. I have to give me more chance to make me do not so nervous. So I use Blind method take part in the speed competition. Everybody in china like me use this method. They give applause for me. They do not care if I waste time.

My best record is 28S, Sub42 of 30 times tests with 60% success. Last week, when I test 12 times, only one DNF. The average time is 47S--,.Moreover ,It took me 1S to take off my glasses. I think I have broken the non official record. During that afternoon, I test 80times total, only 9 times 50S+,and no grade slow than 60s,the others are all 30S+ or 40S+. 60% success.

I have never exerted my real level during the competition, because of nervous and the ideal of breaking the world record. During the training I have broken the word record at least 3000-4000 times. It is my dream to break the world record.

Bellow is my video during my training! I wish I can have many friends here!!!

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc3NjA2MTY=.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDYwODg4MTY=.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTYzNjA1NjA=.html

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/2A41s2J2OYE/

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/16553330-1029467034.html

http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/17940585-1029467034.html


----------



## ccchips296 (Jan 16, 2009)

broken the WR atleast 3000 times.......WOW, that is extreme dedication! ill be routing for you in your next comp! will you be going to beijing spring open 2009? if you are, good luck on breaking the WR!


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes,I live in Beijing,I will take part in the competition. But ,the more I want break the world record the more nervous I am. 
Now my 3*3 speed grade is 40S also. I have forgot even all my formular .


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Jan 16, 2009)

The only thing I would worry about when it comes to doing BLD in 3x3 Speed is; what if you broke the BLD World Record during that round, it would be really frustrating knowing that it didn't count for anything.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Jan 16, 2009)

Something happened before the Nanjing competition. I pratic here with many audience. I exceed world record many times. All the audience applaud for me .
But it is not a realy competition. It is just like a joke,I can nerver exert my 
really level during competition. I exceed the world record two days ago during the CCTV (the best television station in china)perfoemance.I wish someday I will lucky enough during the competition.I need more competition.


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> Something happened before the Nanjing competition. I pratic here with many audience. I exceed world record many times. All the audience applaud for me .
> But it is not a realy competition. It is just like a joke,I can nerver exert my
> really level during competition. I exceed the world record two days ago during the CCTV (the best television station in china)perfoemance.I wish someday I will lucky enough during the competition.*I need more competition.*



I think Ville and Rowe are enough, don't you? 

But yeah, the non-Japan parts of Asia really don't have many competitions


----------



## minsarker (Jan 17, 2009)

i think he meant he needs to do more competitions

not he needs more competition as in people


----------



## blah (Jan 17, 2009)

It. Was. A. Joke 

I thought the second line would've been enough to show that I understood what he really meant. My bad...


----------



## minsarker (Jan 17, 2009)

haha, sorry

my bad, didnt catch the second part

sorry once again!


----------



## antros (May 4, 2009)

Congrat WR Haiyan!!! U DNFs style is great!


----------



## Sakarie (May 5, 2009)

Sub-WR 3000 times, that's extreme, even in the elite of cubing. This must also be some kind of UWR (unfortunately there is no one who can prove it)? Is there any other cuber who's even close? How many times have Erik AKkersdijk and others done (nonrolling) average under 10.63?


----------



## ManuK (May 5, 2009)

How many times has Ville had sub-47?


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 5, 2009)

I dont care how he solves a cube during Speedsolve but he is brilliant and not "Obnoxious"


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 5, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> However, if you're being slow on purpose, that's obnoxious.



You are obnoxious


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I dont care how he solves a cube during Speedsolve but he is brilliant and not "Obnoxious"



I think the logical question here is "Does it hurt anyone that he does this"? For most people, the answer would probably be yes - it takes away valuable competition time that others could be using to compete normally. But in Haiyan's case, consider the following:
1. In his most recent competitions, there were 15 to 20 people in the 3x3x3 speedsolving round that were still slower than he was. And add to this the fact that he probably didn't use the inspection time, so that means his total time at the timer was probably 10 seconds less per solve.
2. He's a star - people want to watch him. And he's not a star because of speedsolving, but because of BLD. So it's far more entertaining for the rest of the people at the competition to watch him solve BLD during the speedsolving round than it is if he solves normally. So the rest of the people at the competition are happier when he does this.
3. The uniqueness of him doing this is an attraction in and of itself. It probably brings greater positive attention to the competitions when he attends. So it's good for cubing in general as well - good publicity.

So in Haiyan's case, I think it's wonderful that he does this. If however I were to do it, for instance, it probably wouldn't be quite so wonderful.


----------



## Alexwildchild (May 6, 2009)

Mike, I totally agree with u. I was right in front of him doing my own blindfolded solve when he broke the WR~little shame that I didn't witness the whole process~~~


----------



## Sebastien (May 6, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > I dont care how he solves a cube during Speedsolve but he is brilliant and not "Obnoxious"
> ...



great argumentation, I totally agree with that


----------



## deadalnix (May 6, 2009)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc3NjA2MTY=.html



Simply impressive !!!

Can you tell me what is the music on this video ?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (May 7, 2009)

The music is:ten thound horse gallop .The music style is from mongolia.


----------



## deadalnix (May 7, 2009)

I like it. It's enhancing and relaxing in one. Perfect for blind


----------

